

PingMergency aim to fix the public safety hazard in calling 911 in a cell phone - ravensley14
http://www.pingmergency.com/

======
mschuster91
Honestly, I have no idea how the situation is in the US, but here in Germany
112 operators automatically get precise location info for landline phones and
best-available-quality pinpointing for cellphones.

